
Chromium Re-Enables HTTP/2 Over NPN - pjf
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=557197
======
kotnik
It's been reverted:
[https://codereview.chromium.org/1472743002/](https://codereview.chromium.org/1472743002/)

